# $700 Gaming PC



## mafia97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all,
I need to build a PC for my friend,and i need your advice.
the basic needs are :

1) gaming which will usually be on 42" LCD TV 1920*1080 resolution but i need a monitor also minimum 19"

2) rarely using it for video conversion

3) No need to upgrade till 2 years

Minimum specs that i desire are:
1) 4 core CPU
2) 6870 GPU
3) Good motherboard with slots for future upgrades
4) 4GB RAM
5) 500 GB HDD
6) 5.1 speakers

Please recommend other remaining parts also(PSU, case, keyboard, mouse, DVD-RW).

And since the sitting place is far from the TV ,recommend me a way to enjoy my games(like wireless or something).
As u can see i live in india and if i order from amazon or from any other place, Does worldwide warranty/gaurantee applies???

Thnx
Regards


----------



## Bundy (Dec 13, 2011)

That might have been possible before the floods in Thailand but I think HDD prices are going to dissappoint.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok I'll comprimise on HDD bt tell me the configuration.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bundy said:


> That might have been possible before the floods in Thailand but I think HDD prices are going to dissappoint.



Nah, even with "normal" HDD prices the budget won't be enough because of the following:
1. wireless keyboard/mouse
2. 4-core CPU (unless you go with the old Phenom IIs or Athlon IIs)
3. 5.1 speakers
4. HD 6870


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 13, 2011)

So please tell me best $700 config....


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 13, 2011)

Not going to happen unless you tell us where you shop. We cannot recommend a build for you based on US prices.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here in USA prices. You may need to look for these components in your area of shopping. Also the Internet is full of shops that will ship to India. Also 4GB ram and 500GB hard drive will end up costing you a lot more money which why I recommend the 8GB ram and 1TB hard drive.

AMD plans on keeping the Socket AM3+ for a long time so you are good for a long while. For $700 it's hard to setup up a system. You may need around $1000 or a little less for what you want. Here is what I recommend. Everything is upgradable, just plug and play. You can alway get another HD 6870 in the future for Crossfire, add another 8GB of ram for total 16GB and replace the CPU with newer Piledriver CPU coming in Q3 2012, so you have a large upgrade path with this setup. Good luck 

AMD FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6GHz Socket AM3+ 95W Quad-Core *$119.99*
AMD FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) Socket A...

ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA *$189.99*
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s US...

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 *$59.99*
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...

Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s *$129.99*
Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200...

PowerColor Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 *$159.99*
PowerColor AX6870 1GBD5-2DH Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't be built for under $700. On Newegg, I come up with $565 with no CPU/MB/RAM.
$135 is not enough for a quad core, decent motherboard, and 4 gigs of RAM.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Motherboard MSI 970A-G45 *$93.25*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DK33O2/?tag=tec06d-20

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Processor *$149.99*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FVNC0Q/?tag=tec06d-20

SAPPHIRE AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE *$164.99*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C8RTTU/?tag=tec06d-20

i wont be upgrading my cpu... so i think this cpu might be right for me. Rest you tell.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 13, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Can't be built for under $700. On Newegg, I come up with $565 with no CPU/MB/RAM.
> $135 is not enough for a quad core, decent motherboard, and 4 gigs of RAM.
> 
> 
> ...



I hav original windows and hard disk. Then can u adjust CPU, MTB and RAM????


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 13, 2011)

mafia97 said:


> I hav original windows and hard disk. Then can u adjust CPU, MTB and RAM????



Oh, you should have said that in the first place, give me a minute and I'll edit my build suggestion


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 13, 2011)

Intel Sandy Bridge I5-





AMD Phenom II- 





AMD Bulldozer 6-core-


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

Barbaric

He wanted a monitor too.
Acer S220HQLAbd  Black 21.5" 5ms  LED Backlight Wi...
ECS A75F-A FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s...
PowerColor AX6870 1GBD5-2DH Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256...
SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...
Logitech Z506 75 watts RMS 5.1 Surround Sound Spea...
Pixxo KA-9E9E Black 6 Function Keys RF Wireless Sl...
CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...
AMD Athlon II X4 631 Llano 2.6GHz Socket FM1 100W ...
SAMSUNG CD/DVD Burner 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+...

And choose black or white....
NZXT Source 210 S210-002 White w/Black Front Trim ...
HEC Blitz Black Steel Edition ATX Mid Tower Comput...

Total with shipping & promo codes(expires tomorrow on the monitor) is $698 before rebates, $678 after.





Able to go an extra $20?
http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 13, 2011)

$700? No problem.

Corsair 500R Carbide with 600W Corsair PSU - Combo is should be about $150
Asrock 970 Extreme3
FX 6100
6870
7200rpm SATA drive
cheapo dvd-rw +/- drive
Win 7 home x64
gskill 2x4gb 1333 or 1600 (whatever you can afford)

Thats about $700.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ya in that case I would go with the AMD FX-6100. Its a lot more future proof than the older Phenom II's and newer upcoming programs and games should use the FX CPUs much better in the future with its new instruction sets.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

Did a reevaluation of the build

SAMSUNG CD/DVD Burner 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+...
HEC Blitz Black Steel Edition ATX Mid Tower Comput...
ECS A75F-A FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s...
Acer S220HQLAbd  Black 21.5" 5ms  LED Backlight Wi...
GIGABYTE GV-R695OC-1GD Radeon HD 6950 1GB 256-bit ...
Logitech LS21 7 Watts RMS (FTC) 2.1 Stereo Speaker...
Pixxo KA-9E9E Black 6 Function Keys RF Wireless Sl...
CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...
AMD Athlon II X4 631 Llano 2.6GHz Socket FM1 100W ...
Rosewill Green Series RG700-S12 700W Continuous @4...

The only differences between this and prior, power supply, 2.1 channel vs 5.1 channel speakers, 6950 over the 6870.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanx everyone... really appreciate your efforts..!!! thnx again....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2011)

What you think? I know the i5 would be your best bet with longevity purposes. Another option is 6770 crossfire for your cards. In crossfire they perform between a 6870 & 6950, and in some games between the 560Ti & 6970.
SAPPHIRE 100338L Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 ...

Here's also an awesome deal on a GTX465, able to be unlocked to 470
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156666


----------



## n-ster (Dec 13, 2011)

If I were you, I'd go over budget and get a nice 2500K system w/ cheap p67/z68 (preferably with 2 PCI-E x8 slots) and 2x4GB RAM, and perhaps go 6850 to counter the cost... Later on you can then add another 6850

Do you live in the US now? How exactly are you purchasing it?


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 13, 2011)

I think if he is willing to compromise a little bit or buy used parts he should have no problem keeping it under 700.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2011)

I live in India,some parts i will buy from local vendor,some parts i will get shiped from newegg or amazon,but I think there is no global warranty,thats what scaring me.
the only old parts i will b using is windows,and may be hdd


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2011)

mafia97 said:


> Motherboard MSI 970A-G45 *$93.25*
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DK33O2/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Processor *$149.99*
> ...



u guys didnt tell about these options


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was browsing and came across dis motherboard that costs $93.24 am3+ amd 970. Will it b compatible if i buy AMD FX-4100???

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DK33O2/?tag=tec06d-20

And also please tell me about worldwide warranty of products.... is it applicable????


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

mafia97 said:


> I live in India,some parts i will buy from local vendor,some parts i will get shiped from newegg or amazon,but I think there is no global warranty,thats what scaring me.
> the only old parts i will b using is windows,and may be hdd



newegg and amazon ship to india?!?


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2011)

ya i think they do global shipping,they add shiping cost


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

I just checked newegg and they said they don't ship internationally... Amazon doesn't ship to india either though a few third party suppliers MIGHT, but I haven't found any that ship computer parts

you really should have done your research as all the time that people have invested in helping you is basically *wasted* now. Look for local suppliers online etc


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't beleive Newegg does, but Amazon might. The OP didn't waste our time, noone asked beforehand.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I don't beleive Newegg does, but Amazon might. The OP didn't waste our time, noone asked beforehand.



Hence why I chose to phrase my sentence the way I did. It's everybody's fault , including his, as he should have done his research. I was a bit pissed because it literally took me SECONDS to find the info

Either way, we need a budget in rupees and websites from which to shop from to be productive


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

37400 rupees.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> 37400 rupees.



but was his budget 700$ + shipping? if so then the budget changes etc 

For now I think we can assume max 40K rupees. BTW 700$ is 37600 rupees in today's exchange rate 

I'll start looking here: http://www.anythinginit.com/ as they seem like the big online computer store of India

so no HDD or Windows, he wants wireless keyboard+mouse, 5.1 speakers and a monitor right?

EDIT: BTW, they label the LGA 1155 CPUs under 1156


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

n-ster said:


> so no HDD or Windows, he wants wireless keyboard mouse, 5.1 speakers and a monitor right?



You got it buddy. Like I said best I could do was an FM1 Athlon Build with a 560Ti going by NewEgg.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

DAMN Indian prices are high... 250$ for a 6870, 210$ for a 6850, 158$ for a 6770


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

Think this may be the best bet 


http://www.anythinginit.com/product-details.asp?ppk=10861&scpk=288
http://www.anythinginit.com/product-details.asp?ppk=11249&scpk=144

Just those 2 alone go over 15k rupees.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

imana look for another site because it is pure ripoff

http://www.memoryc.com/  is international

imana check out theitwares.com and theitdepot.com


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2011)

i didnt waste ur tym,i have relatives living in USA ,who will buy parts for me from amazon,and bring the parts when they visit india
thats why i was looking at these sites.
and the sites you gave prices are way off,the vendor who i contacted,has 6870 1gb for nearly $200,and 6950 2gb for $275.Its ok ,since computer parts are always costly in india


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

You do know they'd have to pay alot of customs fees and pay enormous fees for carrying heavy stuff yes? You'd be better off buying in India. To give you an idea, the custom fees alone should be 30~40%.

I found theitwares.com to be quite well priced and I'll be showing you a build shortly.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2011)

ok thnk u for ur concern.... Bt just tell me one last thing - will amd 970 am3+ which is of $94 compatible with FX-4100??? Now I think i will buy from India, thanks to u.....!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DK33O2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

Will you be overclocking? And is 40K rupees an acceptable budget?

As for the prices, yes, the first site I looked at was a ripoff. theitwares.com is more reasonable, with a 6870 close to 200~210$ and 6850s at 175$

And yes, AM3+ supports the FX processors (http://www.msi.com/product/mb/970A-G45.html#/?div=CPUSupport)


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2011)

no i wont be overclocking.... budget is fine.... thnx fr ur help


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

Just want to make a suggestion here. i5 2400 or FX4100. I think you may have an easier time filling the budget with an FX4100 with proper parts rather than skimping on some.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you going to upgrade in the future? If so how soon? Sorry its taking more time than usual, I'm used to high end builds


----------



## BlackOmega (Dec 14, 2011)

You should call these guys and see if they have any more 5870's for $149.99


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

BlackOmega said:


> You should call these guys and see if they have any more 5870's for $149.99



I can guarantee you that they don't lol

This is my 1st suggestion... This is without case, wireless keyboard and mouse and speakers:

http://www.theitwares.com/corsair-2...3-desktop-memory-model-vs2gb1333d3-p-361.html
http://www.theitwares.com/asus-sata-black-internal-writer-p-2087.html
http://www.theitwares.com/corsair-b...lus-certified-active-power-supply-p-2263.html
http://www.theitwares.com/benq-g2220hd-22Â’Â’-wide-screen-p-693.html
http://www.theitwares.com/sapphire-...support-video-card-with-eyefinity-p-1020.html
http://www.theitwares.com/intel-cor...e-desktop-processor-bx80623i52500-p-1983.html
http://www.theitwares.com/h61me23-1155-intel-hdmi-micro-intel-motherboard-p-2225.html



Spoiler: images
















idk if the shipping is free or not lol


----------

